# FR: faire (de) la cuisine



## matbquick

Bonjour à tous!

I see often the use of the word faire in relation to activities i.e.

faire du bricolage
faire du vélo
faire de la peinture 

etc etc

However I am a little confused whether to use de + la/le or just la/le. For example I see quite often -

faire la cuisine
faire la vaiselle

Can you therefore also use -

faire de la cuisine
faire de la vaiselle

?

Merci de votre aide!

Matt


----------



## sclubusher

Je dirais 

Faire de la cuisine 

Faire la cuisine = Familier

&

Faire la vaisselle


Hope this help 

Have a good one !


----------



## Olof

_Faire de la cuisine_ est assez rare tout de même, mais c'est encore une fois une question de contexte.
Chez M.Toutlemonde, on dira naturellement _Faire la cuisine_. J'ai l'impression que _faire de la cuisine_ "attend" un adjectif ou complément si on l'utilise, ex : faire de la cuisine chinoise.


----------



## akaAJ

My guess as an Anglophone is that one distinguishes between routine or daily tasks  (I do the cooking=>C'est moi qui fais la cuisine) and particular occasions (What are you doing? Je fais de la cuisine/Je cuisine).


----------



## LART01

akaAJ said:


> My guess as an Anglophone is that one distinguishes between routine or daily tasks  (I do the cooking=>C'est moi qui fais la cuisine) and particular occasions (What are you doing? Je fais de la cuisine/Je cuisine).



Excellent


----------



## zapspan

akaAJ said:


> My guess as an Anglophone is that one distinguishes between routine or daily tasks  (I do the cooking=>C'est moi qui fais la cuisine) and particular occasions (What are you doing? Je fais de la cuisine/Je cuisine).



Does this mean that "Je fais de la cuisine" and "Je cuisine" are synonyms?  Is there any difference between these two expressions?


----------



## Maître Capello

I would never say, _Je fais de la cuisine_. That sounds odd.

_Je fais la cuisine._ = I do the cooking.
_Je cuisine._ = I'm cooking / I cook.


----------



## zapspan

Merci, Maître Capello.  I was basing my question partially on what LART01 said above in #5.  But in terms of Je fais la cuisine vs. Je cuisine, I'm not sure I understand the difference as you've outlined it.  Are you saying that "Je fais la cuisine" cannot mean that the speaker is cooking right now?


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually, both _je cuisine_ and _je fais la cuisine_ can mean "I'm cooking." There is little difference between "I'm cooking" and "I do the cooking." The same is true in French.


----------



## zapspan

Merci, Maître Capello.


----------



## Reynald

C'est surtout au sens figuré que l'on trouve ce _de.
En ce moment, les partis politiques font de la cuisine électorale._


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt que c'est lorsque le mot _cuisine_ est *qualifié*.

_faire de la cuisine *électorale*
faire de la cuisine *française*
faire de la cuisine *moléculaire*_


----------



## Reynald

Ah, en effet ! (Trop lu d'articles sur les élections ces jours-ci. )


----------



## zapspan

Merci à tous de vos suggestions.


----------



## lesaucisson

Quelle est la raison grammaticale ? Pourquoi l'absence de "de" dans faire la cuisine alors qu'on dit faire du vélo ?

Merci,


----------



## Bezoard

Mais on dit _"faire la vaisselle, faire le ménage, faire la poussière (familier), faire les lits, ..."_


----------



## lesaucisson

pourquoi? et pourquoi "faire de la cuisine suédoise" est possible? Merci


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne sais pas ! C'est comme ça ! Il faut apprendre les constructions conformes à l'usage. 
Peut-être que quelqu'un d'autre en saura plus.


----------



## olivier68

Je sèche aussi à trouver une explication "générale". J'ai l'impression que c'est à voir au cas par cas.
Et :  "_faire de la cuisine suédoise_" ne vient pas simplifier l'affaire ;-)


----------



## Locape

Voir post #12 : quand la cuisine est qualifiée avec un complément, pas au sens général.


----------

